# Just for a new topic.....



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

So, I've been reading a lot of people (on this website and MM) talking about how no matter what bow you shoot, what broadhead you shoot, what arrow you shoot....as long as your bow is tuned correctly and your form is good then EVERY broadhead, arrow, bow combination should shoot just like a field point! I call Bull Sh*t! I think, and have found that some bows shoot some arrows differently than others...also some broadheads shoot differently out of some bows on one certain type of arrow than maybe a different combination of such. I think that a lot of people, for some reason, would like to tell you differently but I know that my bow shoots a heavier arrow more accurately and more consistently than a light arrow. I also know that if I was shooting a fixed blade broadhead, no matter what I did I would always have to adjust to my broadhead, it never shot like a field point (and I've tried many fixed). I just think that people need to find the setup that works for them and stop worrying about everyone elses stinkin opinions. *DIFFERENT BOWS SHOOT DIFFERENTLY AND THEREFORE SHOOT DIFFERENT ARROWS DIFFERENLTY AND ALSO BROADHEADS. DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS!* Just my $.02!


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Ha! How do you really feel?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

travis madden said:


> Ha! How do you really feel?


Yeah, I guess I was having one of those moments.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Agreed, there is a difference in the shooting of the bow, arrows, and broadheads you get. Although I don't think the difference is significant all the time, I would say the size of the arrow and bulkiness of the broadhead matters more than the bow you shoot. I personally think the different types of arrows and broadheads you shoot effect your shot more than the different bows on the market.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I guess what I'm saying is that you can tune and retune your bow but there are some broadheads that are NOT going to fly like field tips no matter how well tuned your bow is.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

F'n A, man F'n A. When I shot fixed blades I never even bothered practicing with field tips. I only shot with fixed blades. We'll see this year. If I ever walk again, I have a quiver full of XC-3's I may have to change my user name. We'll see.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had the same argument on AT. Those guys for the most part are know it all Bozo's. I get so tired of people telling me something different than I know with out any doubt at all. Fixed blades don't fly the same. Most of the guys on AT are from the East and they don't know a shot over 20 yards.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

There's a difference in the spine/flex of an arrow, compared to its fletch size, and weight of tip, too. Different bows will handle different arrows differently, because they're putting different energy into the arrow. Anyone who says you can just tune a bow and shoot any arrow with any broadhead is pretty dumb...


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree with you, and disagree with the fact that even the same weight field tips will shoot the same as broad heads. I have target practiced for years with field tips, and then put the broad heads on just for the hunt. When I shot at deer, the ones that I did hit, I never hit where I aimed. I just assumed that I was really nervous. I never practiced with broad heads until last year, when I finally bought a target that claimed it would take broad heads. After tuning in with field points, I then switched to my broad heads and consistently shot about 6 inches high and to the left. I now do not practice with field tips.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> F'n A, man F'n A. When I shot fixed blades I never even bothered practicing with field tips. I only shot with fixed blades. We'll see this year. If I ever walk again, I have a quiver full of XC-3's I may have to change my user name. We'll see.


That is the same broad head that I shoot, and have never had any problems with them and they are priced pretty good.

I hope to see you this year, you better man up and meet me sometime to shoot the sh*t and have some fun.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

wow I must be one of the lucky ones
i have used a few fixed broadheads and mechanicals in my day and they always shot with my field tips out to 60 yards. I have never had a problem with accuracy. 
like I said I must be one of the lucky ones


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I too have to tune my bow to my fixed blades every year. Its not too hard, when I don't over think it. On the other hand, my buddy never has to change a thing with his fixed blades. They ares spot on with his field tips every year. 
There is no way possible to guarantee two objects that are shaped differently will fly the same. Every BH is shaped differently. They will part air differently, affect spin differently ect.

But this is what I have found to be true from my experiences. Most good, straight BH can be shot accurately through just about any bow, with some time and effort. But I will say- some setups tend to favor some heads over others. And other setups struggle with certain heads. Every rig and shooter is different, and to say that one particular BH "flies like a field tip" is not fully true. I have also found that stainless steel furrels fly much better for me than aluminum for me. And obviously, they also stay tuned/straighter longer.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be honest and say I also up until two years ago was oblivious to the fact that broad heads shoot different than the same grain field tips. I had some cheap Walmart fixed blade broad heads for years and never knew you could even practice with broad heads.  Well two years ago I bought some G5 Strikers and a broad head target. The first time I shot the broad heads at 20 yards I stuck them all so close that they hit each other and screwed up my blades.  So I had to replace some blades and shoot at different spots in the target and they flew nearly identical as my field tips out to 40 yards, I was very surprised. The sad thing is I missed several bucks back when I first started archery hunting and I wonder if this had something to do with it. I know most of those cheap broad heads I use to buy didn't fly the same as my field tips.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

G5 Strikers do fly very similar to field points...the smaller cutting diameter, lower profile fixed blades will do that...at least out to 60 yards which is the extent of my experimentation thus far...


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> G5 Strikers do fly very similar to field points...the smaller cutting diameter, lower profile fixed blades will do that...at least out to 60 yards which is the extent of my experimentation thus far...


Out of your bow they fly "VERY SIMILAR" out of someone elses they may not. You said "very similar". That sounds different than "EXACTLY". Plus you also said "smaller cutting diameter". I'd rather have a broadhead that shoots "EXACTLY" like fieldpoints shot out of ANY bow and have a HUGE cutting diameter. Just my opinion. If I were ya'll.....I'd shoot the EPEK XC3! Once again, just my $.02


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > G5 Strikers do fly very similar to field points...the smaller cutting diameter, lower profile fixed blades will do that...at least out to 60 yards which is the extent of my experimentation thus far...
> ...


I don't think he is knocking the EPEK's I think he is just commenting on my post.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

jahan said:


> UZ-A-BOW said:
> 
> 
> > stablebuck said:
> ...


I know...I just thought I'd throw in a plug for the Epek Boys!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I do have some arrows topped with XC3s...but since my Wac 'Em Tritons required no adjustment compared to my field tips then I'm gonna default to them up to 60 yards. Thus making the chance of mechanical failure zero. Passed 60 yards and up to 85 yards I will nock an XC3 and accept the miniscule risk of mechanical failure in light of the longer shot being directed at a larger animal (26"+ 4 point). Since I know that my XC3s fly closer to my field points at 85 yards than do my fixed blades. So I have both in my quiver.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I do have some arrows topped with XC3s...but since my Wac 'Em Tritons required no adjustment compared to my field tips then I'm gonna default to them up to 60 yards. Thus making the chance of mechanical failure zero. Passed 60 yards and up to 85 yards I will nock an XC3 and accept the miniscule risk of mechanical failure in light of the longer shot being directed at a larger animal (26"+ 4 point). Since I know that my XC3s fly closer to my field points at 85 yards than do my fixed blades. So I have both in my quiver.


Well played. :roll: :wink:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I guess I am the exception. I use the rocky mountain Titaniums and I get FP accuracy farther than I can shoot. Here is a group I shot at 107 yards on sunday. the high arrow is a FP I pushed a little and the other 3 are 2 BH and 1 FP


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

While you are correct, you can also tune any bow to accurately shoot any combination of arrow/broadhead weight.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Some bows, however, are far more easily tuned than others. Some are darn near impossible...


----------

